# Einer und kein Anderer!!



## Forelle91 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Boardies!!#h 

Da wir Angler immer auf einen ganz bestimmten Kunstköder schwören:k  aber auch andere Kunstköder sehr fängig sind...hab ich diesen Thread erstellt, damit wir unsere Erfahrungen mit denen anderer Angler vergleichen können ...

Postet hier einfach rein auf welche Kunstköder ihr schwört, Beschreibung erwünscht (Marke, Gewicht, Größe, Dekor, Zielfisch, usw.)...wenn ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt, schreibt einfach beide rein...

Ich mach dann ma den Anfang...

Kunstköderart: Wobbler
Marke: Abu Garcia Hi-Lo
Ausführung: Yellow/Black sinking(zweiteilig) 
Größe: 9cm
Besonderheit: verstellbare Tauchschaufel#6 
Zielfisch: Hecht

Das ist mein absoluter Traumwobbler...hab ihn seit 3 Wochen...schon insgesamt 7 Meterhechte, zahlreiche kleinere Hechte und auch Bisse, Beifänge waren ein 50er Barsch, ein 45er Barsch und ein 87er Zander!!!#6 

So jetzt seit ihr am Zug...haut mal ordentlich auf die Tastatur!!


----------



## profifischer (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Hallo
Meine Lieblingsköder sind:
Illex Squirrel 61 SG Wakasagi
Kopyto 5cm Motoroil-glitter
Illex Crosstail 8cm brown-shrimp
Kopyto 11cm perlweiß-schwarz
mfg Manuel


----------



## Blackhawk (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!!#h
> 
> Da wir Angler immer auf einen ganz bestimmten Kunstköder schwören:k aber auch andere Kunstköder sehr fängig sind...hab ich diesen Thread erstellt, damit wir unsere Erfahrungen mit denen anderer Angler vergleichen können ...
> 
> ...


Soviel möchte ich auch mal in 3 Wochen fangen|uhoh:


----------



## roland rautenberg (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

hallo, allerseits ,

mein absoluter favorit ist ein wobbler von ILLEX
und zwar der SQUIRREL als 61 als 67 und auch als79 er modell
meine absolute top farbe ist AYU man kann das teil einfach nur einholen, oder man macht kurze, schnelle schläge dann bewegt er sich fast auf der stelle. ich weiß, die sind etwas teuer die teile, aber sie sind ihr geld wert.


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Hier gab es vor Kurzem schon solch einen Thread... Schaueste vielleicht da rein  #h


----------



## Forelle91 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@Profifischer:
Eh...ich glaub du hast das hier nicht so verstanden...nur EINEN Kunstköder!! Gucks dir bei Roland an!!

@Blackhawk:
Mein Tipp-Hol dir den Hi-Lo...einfach spitze das Dingen!!

@Plattform7:
Ey versau doch den Thread nicht!!

Weiter posten!!


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> @Plattform7:
> Ey versau doch den Thread nicht!!


 
|kopfkrat


----------



## jerkfreak (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Glaub, da kann ich mich auf EINEN einzelnen Köder nicht festlegen...! Kommt immer drauf an, worauf ich gerade aus bin, wie das Wetter ist, die Jahreszeit usw...!

Hi-Los hab ich a noch paar in den Köderboxen liegen, nur glaub ich, noch nie mit gfischt...! *g* *schäm*


----------



## cansahin (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

hallo mein lieblingsköder ist auch ein hi-lo nämlich der tiger fluo  so heißt der glaub und 15cm lang der is echt gut aber ich hätt noch ne frage was sollte ich für farben in einem klarem wasser nehmen jetzt zu dieser jahreszeit oder was für köder nimmt ihr jetzt in einem klarem wasser danke


----------



## Itets (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

bei mir hat sich dieses Jahr der Loke von Falkfish
in
28 und 42 g für Hecht (sieht aus wie ein Schlepplöffel, nur etwas dicker und flattert wie sau)
12g Barsch und Forelle (wesentlich gedrungener als die 28 u. 42 Version und fliegt wie eine Rakete) 
als Spitzenköder herausgestellt.
gruß
itets


----------



## Forelle91 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@Cansahin:
Ich fische ja seit 3 Wochen mit dem Hi-Lo#6 , also in dieser Jahreszeit!! Und nehme das oben gepostete Dekor...außerdem fische ich in der Sorpeseetalsperre, wo das Wasser sehr klar ist (Trinkwasserfähig)!! 

@Plattform7:
Du sollst den Thread nicht in einen anderen Thread verlinken!! 

So...weiter...haut mal ordentlich in die Tasten!!|supergri


----------



## Blackhawk (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@Forelle 91 

ich hab da schon viel von gehört und ich denke ich werde ihn mir mal holen:vik:


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> @Plattform7:
> Du sollst den Thread nicht in einen anderen Thread verlinken!!


 
Es war keine Verlinkung, sondern ein freundlicher Hinweis, dass es bereits vor einer nicht allzu langen Zeit, einen gleichen Thread gegeben hat, wo bereits Informationen drin stehen, die dich interessieren und du diese dort, bei Bedarf und Interesse, nachlesen kannst  ... Unter "Versauen" verstehe ich was anderes |rolleyes  Hätteste andererseits die Suche vorher benutzt, dann könnteste diesen anderen Thread wieder zum Leben erwecken und wir hätten alles an einem Platz #h


----------



## Forelle91 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ja...ist okay...aber ich denke jeder Thread hat was, das die anderen nicht haben!!


----------



## jerkfreak (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Hm, kama so stehn lassn...!

Petri noch zu deinen TOP-Fängen in letzter Zeit...! 7 Hechte über nen Meter, Respekt! Ich hab in meiner ganzen Anglerlaufbahn noch keinen einzigen! *heul* *schäm*

Sind bei uns die Gewässer aber auch einfach nicht für geeignet...! Haben fast keine in der Größe drin, vllt mal 1-2 pro Teich, wenns hoch kommt...! 

Werde meinen Hi-Los diese Saison dann wohl auch mal die Chance geben, ihr Können unter Beweis zu stellen...! *g*


----------



## SandraFreak (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Also mein Favorit, war letztes Jahr eindeutig der Sandra in weiß, 9cm. Gleich danach kommt dann der Mepps Aglia, Größe 4 in Fluo-Gelb.

mfg Pat


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Stimmt, Sandra is bei mir die letzten Jahre auch immer mit am zuverlässigsten gegangen...! 

Mepps is ja allgemein als guter und suveräner Spinköder bekannt, auf den "immer" was geht und der auch immer für Überraschungen gut ist...! Kollege hat letzten Sommer auf nen schwarzen 0er nen 94er Hecht raus...! (für unsre Gewässer ein super Fisch)


----------



## Veit (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@ Forelle91: Das sind ja fantastische Fänge. Respekt! Vorallem innerhalb der letzten 3 Wochen, das soll erstmal einer nachmachen, zumal kaum einen kenne der in der vergangenen Woche überhaupt was gefangen hat nach dem Kälteeinbruch... stell doch mal ein paar Fotos von den Brocken ein, das würde das Board sehr bereichern.

@ all: Sollte ich nen Lieblingsköder nennen so wäre es ein 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz. Hat mir letztes Jahr sehr viele Zander und Hechte gebracht und auch dieses Jahr schon ein paar.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Moin!

Mein Köder No1 sind die BassProTrippleRipple 
Dreifachschwanz Twister.

Top Farben gibt es je nach Wetter mehrere aber 
die Idealstandartfarbe ist wohl weis/rot.

Die kleinen am Einzelhaken hinterm Spiro auf Barsch/Forelle. 
oder die Großen am Bleikopf auf Zander und Hecht.

Hui wenn ich so daran denke ich glaub ich geh 
nochmal in den Hafen Barsche ärgern. Bei dem Wetter aber bitte PumkinSeed


----------



## sa-s (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Veit schrieb:


> ... stell doch mal ein paar Fotos von den Brocken ein, das würde das Board sehr bereichern.



genau,

ich kenn solche brocken auch nur vom hörensagen.
wenn ich auch noch keinen meter gefangen habe, anschauen tu ich mir die immer gern 

da ich erst seit letztem jahr mit kunstködern angel und darin wohl noch nicht sehr geübt bin habe ich auch noch keinen absoluten favoriten. am fängigsten war bis jetzt der arnaud 100 f sun fish. habe vor kurzem neue mascle deep bekommen und hoffe, dass ich damit am see punkten kann.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Holger (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

:g 45er und 50er Barsch, 7 Meterhechte, 87er Zander....da würd ich schon gern mal Bilder von sehen. Haste ja bestimmt, wenn du mit 15 schon solche Fische fängst...:m


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ich wollts net sagen...! *g*


----------



## fantazia (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

gabs von den threads net schon paar stück



ps:will auch fotos von den 7 meterhechten und so sehen|wavey:


----------



## wilfried (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ich habe im letzten Jahr die besten Fänge mit dem Mepps No5 in schwarz gehabt, die Krönung war ein 112er Hecht.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Mann's 1-  in der Farbe Crawfish


----------



## Pike`nFly (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Holger schrieb:


> :g 45er und 50er Barsch, 7 Meterhechte, 87er Zander....da würd ich schon gern mal Bilder von sehen. Haste ja bestimmt, wenn du mit 15 schon solche Fische fängst...:m


 

Hab auch nur dick gegrinst wie ich das gelsen habe!:q :q :q  Sieben Meterhechte in 3 Wochen!

Vor allem da ja immoment so gut gefangen wird! Dieses Jahr 8 mal draussen 6 mal Schneider!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Hm, kama so stehn lassn...!
> 
> Petri noch zu deinen TOP-Fängen in letzter Zeit...! 7 Hechte über nen Meter, Respekt! Ich hab in meiner ganzen Anglerlaufbahn noch keinen einzigen! *heul* *schäm*
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
in welchem Gewässer wurden die Hechte denn gefangen?
Muss ja ein Traumgewässer sei, dann auch noch die Barsche und der 87 er Zander.wow.
Fängt mancher sein ganzes Leben nicht.

Zeig doch mal die Fangfotos, die interessieren hier bestimmt einige. oder hast du da keine von diesen Monsterfischen gemacht,weil du nicht angeben willst mit deinen Fängen?#c 

Wo bekommt man denn Karten für dein "Traum"-Gewässer? 
Mann haben wir hier alle laut gelacht.
Spassvögel muss es ja auch geben,oder?
grinsende grüsse


----------



## Veit (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir echt nicht vorstellen kann, dass man in einer Talsperre wie dem Sorpesee momentan mit Wobbler überhaupt großartig was fängt.
Aber ich will mal nicht voreilig urteilen und lasse mich gerne von den Fotos überzeugen, wenn sie denn kommen sollten. 
Man kann sich ja auch täuschen... :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Veit schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir echt nicht vorstellen kann, dass man in einer Talsperre wie dem Sorpesee momentan mit Wobbler überhaupt großartig was fängt.
> Aber ich will mal nicht voreilig urteilen und lasse mich gerne von den Fotos überzeugen, wenn sie denn kommen sollten.
> Man kann sich ja auch täuschen... :q


 
Dann schmeiss ich ne Runde für alle und stelle den Knaben hier bei uns als Angelguide ein.
auf sicher. 
Gibts am Sorpesee eigentlich auch Schonzeiten?nur so ne Idee.


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Kann natürlich auch sein, das man garkeine Bilder macht, weil es ja eh keine besondren Fänge sind...!? :g

Oder man ist absoluter Catch&Releaser (was ja a gut ist) und hatte keine Kamera dabei, ge...!? |kopfkrat

Naja, bin auf jeden Fall auch mal gespannt...! 

mfg
der der bisher noch KEIN Meterhecht hat...! :c


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Auch wenn Forelle91 kein Freund von Verlinkungen ist, mache ich das jetzt einfach mal.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92799

Ich denke er hat sich versehen. Die vielen Kapitalen hat er nicht in den letzten 3 Wochen, sondern in den letzten 10 Tagen gefangen. 

Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, so ein Versehen kann ja jedem Mal passieren. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die imposanten Bilder.

Uli


----------



## plattform7 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Auch wenn Forelle91 kein Freund von Verlinkungen ist, mache ich das jetzt einfach mal.


 
Hey, sundvogel, damit versauste doch den Thread  :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Oops!!! Sorry!!!

Ist das denn verboten?

Uli


----------



## Malte (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Oma sacht immer: "Wenn man scheißt, dann muss es auch stinken!"

Also wir warten auf die Bilder!!!


----------



## Pfandpirat (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Von dem 3,4 Meter Stör hätte ich auch gern mal ein Bild.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1060529&postcount=38

Meine Fresse, ich fühl mich richtig schlecht.


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Mann o Mann, so einen Superangler hier im Board-das ist doch was.#6 
Ein Star.#d 
So jung und schon so ein Märchenerzähler.
Das der sich nicht in Grund und Boden schämt, hier so einen bockmist zu verzapfen.#q #q #q 
Na ja, fehlt wohl noch die innere Reife, aber vielleicht wirds ja noch.#c


----------



## cansahin (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

hi der erzählt echt märchen das wirft man mir aber auch immer vor bin 14 jahre alt und hab einen 1.24m hecht gefangen aber ich hab fotos


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

hier noch was tolles von unserem Superangler:







 12.01.2007, 19:39   #*208* Forelle91 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1416561", true);  
Mitglied



 


Dabei seit: 09.2005
Ort: Sundern(Sauerland)
Alter: 15
Beiträge: 148 





*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?* 
Hallo Boarder!!#h 

Nachdem ich ca. 4 Jahre Schwarzangler #d war, dann mir meinen Jugendfischereischein beim Rathaus abgeholt hab, war ich dann mit 13 Jahre im Besitz eines Sportfischereischeins!!|supergri 

Jetzt mit 15 Jahren hab ich die Berechtigung andere Angler an dem Sorpesee ( Talsperre im Sauerland ) zu kontrollieren!! 

Mit der Berechtigung hab ich seit Sommer 2006 satte 46 Angler kontrolliert, 7 davon ( meist Urlauber oder Kinder ) hatten keinen Schein#4 !!
__________________
________________________
____________________

Sauerland,mein Herz schlägt für das Sauerland..... 













 
echt der Hammer, der Typ. Kann nicht wahr sein.#d #d


----------



## Veit (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Geil Leute, danke für die Links!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

|muahah: ..... |peinlich sag ich da nur !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> Das ist mein absoluter Traumwobbler...hab ihn seit 3 Wochen...schon insgesamt 7 Meterhechte, zahlreiche kleinere Hechte und auch Bisse, Beifänge waren ein 50er Barsch, ein 45er Barsch und ein 87er Zander!!!#6


|jump: |jump: Fast jeden Tag nen Meterhecht, jau! :vik: 
die wachsen auch so wie die Gänseblümchen! :g Ich steh allerdings mehr auf die ab min. 1,50m.

Und wer verrät schon die absolut fängigen Superköder? Da war was mit dem dicken Klammerbeutel und dem Puder  :q :q


----------



## Schnyder (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Baron Münchhausen........lässt grüßen#h


----------



## profifischer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

|supergri|supergri  Hat schon jemand Maden am System probiert? Die brachten mir gestern 5 Meterhechte|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri . Fotos hab ich von den Kleinen keine genmacht|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri .
mfg Manuel


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

naja möglich isses was er dort geschrieben hat.
zeig uns doch mal die pics.bei 7 meter hechten wirst doch sicher
paar fotos geschossen haben.


----------



## Drag (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Schwer zu glauben bei 7 Meterhechten und kein einziges Foto


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Blackhawk schrieb:


> Soviel möchte ich auch mal in 3 Wochen fangen|uhoh:



Dazu gehört aber auch ein Gewässer, in dem dies möglich ist.

Aber Fotos macht man doch von den Kleinen 

Oder wurdest von nem anderen Jungangler kontrolliert und musstest sie zurücksetzen, da Schonmaß zu niedrig? xD


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

*Ich schmeiß mich gleich weg!!!!!!*

*Lange nicht mehr so gelacht!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Man,ich muß bei Meister forelle91 in die Lehre...koste es was es wolle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





*TL Matze*


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Dazu gehört aber auch ein Gewässer, in dem dies möglich ist.
> 
> Aber Fotos macht man doch von den Kleinen
> 
> Oder wurdest von nem anderen Jungangler kontrolliert und musstest sie zurücksetzen, da Schonmaß zu niedrig? xD


jo 1. das.und 2. glaub ich kaum das nen 15jähriger dafür die richtigen seekenntnisse hat.naja ausser er is immer mit papa oder so los.
weil mit 15 halten sich die erfahrungen bei den meisten noch in grenzen.is halt noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.man kann natürlich auch super glück haben.aber bei 7 meter hechten brauch es schon jahre erfahrung im gewässer.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



fantazia schrieb:


> jo 1. das.und 2. glaub ich kaum das nen 15jähriger dafür die richtigen seekenntnisse hat.naja ausser er is immer mit papa oder so los.
> weil mit 15 halten sich die erfahrungen bei den meisten noch in grenzen.is halt noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.man kann natürlich auch super glück haben.aber bei 7 meter hechten brauch es schon jahre erfahrung im gewässer.


 
Wieso braucht man Kenntnisse. Ein bißchen Glück reicht doch.:q 

Er war ja noch nicht wieder online, aber ich denke heute Abend werden wir die Fotos zu sehen bekommen.

GANZ SICHER!!!! 

Uli


----------



## Hawk321 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Auch wenn gleich alle Meckern...

einer meiner Lieblingsköder ist der Flying Lure! Bi'm Sichtangeln auf Barsch und Forelle oder unter Hindernissen unschlagbar! Grenzt teilweise schon an Zauberei


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man Kenntnisse. Ein bißchen Glück reicht doch.:q
> 
> Er war ja noch nicht wieder online, aber ich denke heute Abend werden wir die Fotos zu sehen bekommen.
> 
> ...


das stimmt natürlich.aber bei 7 meter hechten in 3 wochen kann ja von glück net mehr die rede sein.


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ich glaube kaum, dass der hier nochmal was in dem Thread postet...


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

7 Stück ü100 in 3 Wochen? Geil! Wo fängt man den so viel?!

Und ich plane an einer Schwedentour...


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass der hier nochmal was in dem Thread postet...


das würde unsere meinung ja nur bestätigen das er nen spinner is|supergri


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@ fantazia:
Naja, wir müssen ihm zu Gute halten, dass er erst 15 ist.Würde er sich nochmal melden und sich entschuldigen, dass er sonen Stuss erzählt hat, könnte er wirklich mal Größe beweisen.


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Macht er nich,macht er nich macht er nich!!#d 

Ich will bei ihm unbedingt ne Guidingtour!!!!!!!!                       Jan Eggers kommt bestimmt auch mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilkman (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Hi,

ist zwar eigentlich gemein, weil ich auch nochmal etwas Öl ins Feuer gieße, aber auch in dem Alter muss man kein Münchhausen sein... #d 

... denn wir haben es hier mit einem allseits begabten Großfischfänger zu tun... :q :m



			
				Forelle91 im September 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein größter Karpfen war 116cm lang und wog 27kg!
> Ich fing ihn auf Boilie mit Erdbeergeschmack!
> Angel aber auch schon sehr lange!Ich fing auch erst mit kleinen Fischen an und nun hab ich in der letzten Zeit schon drei Pokale bei 8 Wettkämpfen gewonnen!



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=900588&postcount=54

Kleiner Tip für Forelle91: Bleib einfach bei der Wahrheit.


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

wie geil:q
kenne sone spezies hier bei uns auch.konnte sone leute noch nie verstehen#c.naja ok er is 15.nach dem thread hier bleibt er ja vllt mal bei der wahrheit.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass der hier nochmal was in dem Thread postet...


 
Ich glaube, da hilft nur abmelden und sich unter anderen Namen wieder anmelden.#d


----------



## wilfried (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hilft nur abmelden und sich unter anderen Namen wieder anmelden.#d




Besser is es


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

und diesmal wird mit fake bildern gearbeitet|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

HURRA er ist ONLINE!!!

Jetzt gehts los.... ole ole ole jetzt gehts los!!!!

Uli


----------



## fantazia (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> HURRA er ist ONLINE!!!
> 
> Jetzt gehts los.... ole ole ole jetzt gehts los!!!!
> 
> Uli


war wohl on.nachdem er gesehn hat das er entlarvt wurde isses sicher schnell wieder off gegangen#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



fantazia schrieb:


> war wohl on.nachdem er gesehn hat das er entlarvt wurde isses sicher schnell wieder off gegangen#h


 
Heisst das etwa, das wir das mit dem Guiding jetzt vergessen können:c 

|peinlich


----------



## Malte (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Warscheinlich hängt er bei Mama am Rockzipfel und weint.

Aber sollen wir so gemein sein: JA, denn ein jeder bekommt was er verdient.|splat2:


----------



## jerkfreak (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Nee, denk ma net, das er bei Mama hängt und flötscht, wird wohl gerade ma widda im Gartenteich nen 2,50m+ Waller drillen...! Und von der Reibung der Schnur is auch des Eis auf dem Teichle gschmolzen...! 

*******, das des mim Guiding nix wird...! Isaiasch, Rozemeijer, Beyer, Haese, Schwarzer und sogar Hecht-Guru FRED BULLER wollten auch mal vorbei kommen und lernen...! 

*totlach*


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Nee, denk ma net, das er bei Mama hängt und flötscht, wird wohl gerade ma widda im Gartenteich nen 2,50m+ Waller drillen...! Und von der Reibung der Schnur is auch des Eis auf dem Teichle gschmolzen...!
> 
> *******, das des mim Guiding nix wird...! Isaiasch, Rozemeijer, Beyer, Haese, Schwarzer und sogar Hecht-Guru FRED BULLER wollten auch mal vorbei kommen und lernen...!
> 
> *totlach*


 
OOOOH ,und ich wollte bei Ihm ne Tour auf 7m Hechte in der Nordsee buchen.
Und Ihn zu Filmaufnahmen an meinen Privatteichen einladen ,vielleicht kommt ja dann auch Terranova oder eher DMAX ,um den Star aller Jungangler mal live auf Kapitale fischen zu sehen.
ich glaube allerdings, der würde sich bei einem 20Pfünder schon nass machen,wie ein Baby.
obwohl,er hats ja drauf,anscheinend:
Zitat:
Zitat von *Forelle91 im September 2005* 
_... mein größter Karpfen war 116cm lang und wog 27kg!
Ich fing ihn auf Boilie mit Erdbeergeschmack!
Angel aber auch schon sehr lange!Ich fing auch erst mit kleinen Fischen an und nun hab ich in der letzten Zeit schon drei Pokale bei 8 Wettkämpfen gewonnen!_

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...8&postcount=54
|peinlich|muahah: |peinlich |muahah: |muahah: |peinlich 

Aber ich hab letztes Jahr auch so jemanden im AB kennengelernt,der fängt i m m e r Meteraale und Meterhechte am Band,aber Fotos gibts natürlich auch nicht.

Der ist über 20 und macht sich zum Löffel ohne Ende mit seinen Geschichten,dem hört schon keiner mehr zu,Prahlhans ,dicke Hose nichts dahinter.#d Seit das mit den Fotos war, meldet er sich nicht mehr...ohhh wie schaaaade.

Also Apell an forelle 91: wenn du möchtest, das sich richtige Angler mit Dir austauschen und Dich für voll nehmen und sich eventuell mit Dir unterhalten,wenn Du über 20 bist,
dann hör auf, Dich hier so blass zu machen.|uhoh: 

Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo im www ein Forum zum Märchen erzählen und angeben..d a solltest du dich austoben,
oder im Reiterforum z.B. "Mein Pferd springt 3,50m hoch " "Mit 15 zur Olympiade" oder son Blödsinn, dann haben auch andere Leute Spass an Dir.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Forelle91 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

So hier spricht ma die echte Forelle91! ( die "unechte" hat leider totale ******* gemacht)!!#q 

Tja ist jaaaa ma wieder suuuupa...KLEINE BRÜDER |krach: halt, die einem den ganzen Account kaputt machen!!
Letztens hat er mir meinen Steam-Account kaputt gemacht, also Passwort geändert!

Einmal was gemacht...dann bekommt man wieder so ne übertriebene Racheaktion von den Nervensägen!|gr: 

So, ich entschuldige meinen kleinen Bruder mal jetzt dafür! 

( auch für die anderen Threads)!!


----------



## Forelle91 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ich fange natürlich KEINE Meterhechte, auch noch nie im Leben einen gefangen!


----------



## fantazia (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

sry aber irgendwie nehm ich dir das net ab#c.
is in meinen augen nee billige ausrede|rolleyes.


----------



## Forelle91 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Und das HILO benutze ich auch nicht, was ist das eigentlich??
Und das mein Opa Hans deKoning ist, stimmt auch nicht!


----------



## Forelle91 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Würde ich jetzt auch sagen Fantazia, aber kleine Brüder sind so, ich schreibe übrigens auch nicht mit doppel Ausrufezeichen und auch nicht immer 3 Punkte hintereinander!! (;


----------



## fantazia (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> Und das HILO benutze ich auch nicht, was ist das eigentlich??
> Und das mein Opa Hans deKoning ist, stimmt auch nicht!


mach dir lieber nen neuen account:q.
die story wird dir eh niemand abnehmen.


----------



## plattform7 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



fantazia schrieb:


> mach dir lieber nen neuen account:q.
> die story wird dir eh niemand abnehmen.


Röööchtig :q :q :q


----------



## Forelle91 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ja die Story stimmt aber, aber ich denke auch das ich mir nen neuen Account machen muss! 
Danke für den Tipp!|supergri 
Gestern bin ich erst mal derbst in die Luft gegangen als ich diese ganzen Lügereien gelesen habe!|gr:


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



fantazia schrieb:


> mach dir lieber nen neuen account:q.
> die story wird dir eh niemand abnehmen.


 
Nöööööö,sicher nicht.#d 
wenn Du 15 bist, wie alt ist denn dann das Brüderchen?
Ich würde auch sagen, meld dich neu an, und versuchs nochmal.
Lustig wars ja.besonders der 3,4m Stör.ach alles eigentlich.kaum zu toppen.|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
gruß
Uwe


----------



## fantazia (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

dachte mir auch gerade.....hmm er is 15 und er spricht vom jüngeren bruder.wie alt isn der?glaube kaum das der auf die idee kommt sone angaben zu machen die ja auch hätten wahr sein können.naja mich wirste auf jeden fall mit der story net überzeugen.


----------



## Forelle91 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Mein kleiner Bruder ist 1 1/2 jahre jünger!^^


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

*Hey forelle91,*

*für diese Story hast einfach zu lange zum überlegen gebraucht!!*

*Tust mir fast schon leid aber das hast leider selber verbockt!!!!!!!#c *

*TL Matze*


----------



## Buster (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

die Story vom "Accountmißbrauch" durch Verwandte ist die gebräuchlichste "Entschuldigung" in solchen Fällen - ist in vielen Boards schon so geschehen - allerdings ist sie weder glaubhaft noch amüsant. #d 

Es wäre doch mal was wenn als "Entschuldigung" etwas mit Persönlichkeitsspaltung oder Schizophrenie kommen würde...


----------



## fantazia (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Buster schrieb:


> die Story vom "Accountmißbrauch" durch Verwandte ist die gebräuchlichste "Entschuldigung" in solchen Fällen - ist in vielen Boards schon so geschehen - allerdings ist sie weder glaubhaft noch amüsant. #d
> 
> Es wäre doch mal was wenn als "Entschuldigung" etwas mit Persönlichkeitsspaltung oder Schizophrenie kommen würde...


hrhrhr :q:q:q
ja wär mal was anderes.


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

*Zugeben und zu seinem Bockmist stehen...damit könntest Größe beweisen...alles andere ist schnulli-bulli!!!*


----------



## addy123 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Eieieiei...#d 
Nun hackt doch mal nicht so auf den Forelli rum...|gr: 
Die Ausrede ist doch gut!|rolleyes 

Gebt ihm die Chance zur Rehabilitation!!!#6


----------



## Hawk321 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Momentmal du weisst nicht was ein Hilo ist? Aber der kleine Bruder?|uhoh: 


Mann, lass es bleiben. So'ne Ausrede kann doch nur von einem pupertierenden Jungen kommen. Leg dir eine neuen Account an, solange bis auch der wieder gelöscht werden muss....


----------



## Veit (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



addy123 schrieb:


> Eieieiei...#d
> Nun hackt doch mal nicht so auf den Forelli rum...|gr:
> Die Ausrede ist doch gut!|rolleyes
> 
> Gebt ihm die Chance zur Rehabilitation!!!#6



Er hat bis jetzt fast nur Schrott geschrieben und mit der Geschichte vom kleinen Bruder knüpft er nahtlos an. Sorry, aber da ist Verständnis fehl am Platz.


----------



## worker_one (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Und wie alt ist dein kleiner Bruder....12 einhalb???....und der weiß was der Hi-Lo ist...;+???

Neeeee iss klar....

Wer einmal....und weiter und so fort.


----------



## worker_one (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



worker_one schrieb:


> Und wie alt ist dein kleiner Bruder....12 einhalb???....und der weiß was der Hi-Lo ist...;+???
> 
> Neeeee iss klar....
> 
> Wer einmal....und weiter und so fort.





Hawk321 schrieb:


> Momentmal du weisst nicht was ein Hilo ist? Aber der kleine Bruder?|uhoh:
> 
> 
> Mann, lass es bleiben. So'ne Ausrede kann doch nur von einem pupertierenden Jungen kommen. Leg dir eine neuen Account an, solange bis auch der wieder gelöscht werden muss....



Upps Hawk...
2 Doofe ein gedanke...:q:q:q


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Kann ich Dir nur bepflichten ,Veit.|good: 

Ausserdem müsste der "kleine Bruder" ja schon verdammt lange unbemerkt für ihn posten...die Ausrede zählt ja gar nicht.

Gibts denn ein Foto von dem Bruder???muahahaha|peinlich |abgelehn |muahah:


----------



## fantazia (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

vorallem war er gestern abend kurz on.hat  gelesen das er entlarvt wurde und geht off.dann kommt nen tag später sone wilde story|rolleyes



pöser bruder der:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Gibts denn ein Foto von dem Bruder???


Aber gilt nur vorm PC gefangen, und in Handschellen! :g


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

*Hey Leutz, da ist doch langsam jedes Wort zuviel !!!*

*Hier im board gibts wichtigeres ,als sich mit so einem Scherzkeks,der jetzt eh einen verschwindibus gemacht hat,rum zu ärgern!!!*


*TL  Matze*


----------



## cansahin (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

is klar und das mit dem 3,4m langem stör war natürlich auch noch dein kleiner bruder und das mit dem fetten karpfen war auch dei kleiner bruder wie peinlich


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



cansahin schrieb:


> wie  peinlich


Das sagt jetzt allerdings der Richtige.#d


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



maesox schrieb:


> *Hey Leutz, da ist doch langsam jedes Wort zuviel !!!*
> 
> *Hier im board gibts wichtigeres ,als sich mit so einem Scherzkeks,der jetzt eh einen verschwindibus gemacht hat,rum zu ärgern!!!*
> 
> ...


 
Hast ja Recht, aber ihm sehr deutlich "Bescheid" zu sagen ,
war doch wohl von allen hier erste Boardiepflicht.
Dazu kann man nicht schweigen.
Und jetzt auf null runter zu fahren, dauert halt n Weilchen.
Das mit dem kleinen Brüderchen muss man erstmal langsam geniessen.|rolleyes   
Also hab bitte ein wenig Verständniss. 
Hier mal wieder was zum Thema:
Mein Lieblingskunstköder auf Wels(Nach gr. Gufis|rolleyes ) :

Doppelter Effzett mit 2 x 40g

in Kupfer/Gold

Dieser Eigenbau macht beim Auswurf sehr viel Krach, wenn mann ihn abbremst und auf die Wasseroberfläche klatschen läßt.
Die meisten Bisse kommen gleich danach,beim Absinken,an gespannter Schnur.
Gruß
uwe#h


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Gehöre ja genauso zu denen ,die sich mehr oder weniger über forelle91 amüsiert haben!!

Und ein wenig bestrafung gehört ja auch dazu aber igendwann lohnt daß einfach nimmer!!!

Er meldet sich ja gar nicht mehr!! 


Habe einen 1,56m Hecht in meinem Gartenteich ,den ich nicht fangen kann...es gelingt mir einfach nicht!!

Hierfür scheint mir forelle91 genau der richtige Mann zu sein!!

Aber leider scheint er aus igendwelchen ,undurchschaubaren Gründen wie vom Erdboden verschluckt...darum bin ich jetzt beleidigt und werde mich zu nichts mehr,was von diesem Threadverfasser kommt,äußern!! :q 

TL Matze


----------



## Buster (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Bis jetzt hab ich es mich noch nicht getraut bei folgendem Problem um Hilfe zu bitten - aber da in diesem Threat ja "fast" alles geht trau ich mich das mal...  

Ich hab vom letzten Maledivenurlaub noch einen Blue Marlin (den hab ich im Koffer im Salzwasserbeutel reingeschmuggelt) in der Badewanne schwimmen - nun meine Fragen:

kann der Marlin gesundheitlich Schaden nehmen wenn ich mit ph-neutralem Duschgel in der Wanne dusche ?  #c

Gibt es eine bessere Methode als mit dem Salzstreuer für heimatlich salziges Wasser für den Marlin zu sorgen ?  ;+  

Meine Strohhalme mit denen ich Sauerstoff ins Wasser gepustet hab sind alle - kann ich auch den Küchenmixer nehmen um Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu kriegen ?  |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
Der war gut!!!!!



TL Matze


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@ Buster: Absolut GÖTTLICH! *lol* *rofl* *totlach*

Vllt hat Forelle ja nen Tip...!? Obwohl, denk ma ehr net,ihm wird der Fisch wohl weng zu klein sein, wenn er noch in dei Badewanne passt...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Als ne, Buster #d , da mußt du jetzt durch! :g

Da geht nur vollbiologisch antiallergische Seife sowie naturbelassenes Kräutershampoo, sonst killt es den Marlin. Beim Baden oder Duschen in der Wanne solltest Du ihm aber vorher nen Spitzenschutz anlegen, also vorne die Spitze, du weißt schon, sonst wird das Wasser schnell viel zu rot :g

Vlt. kann Uwe in Seesen dann ja auch mal ein Salzwasserbecken anrichten, das wäre doch dann etwas wohnlicher für den Marlin, und was das erst für Titelzeilen ermöglichst: Big Game Fishing auf Blue Marlin im Angelpark !

Wat die Japsen können (mit Tank-Fishing und so), das können wir Niedersachsen schon lange! #h 

:vik: #v #v #v


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@buster
Alter, das mal deeer Brüller,oh mann.

@angelDet

Das machen wir, Busters Blue Marlin bekommt bei uns Asyl, Ein Paar Zentner Streusalz ab in den Kleinen Teich, und rein mit dem Kumpel.:q
 Borsti tritt dann auf nem aufgebockten umgebauten Fahrrad in die Pedalen und treibt damit nen Unterwasserpropeller an,wegen der Strömung.
Das wird das Highlight,dann mit einem Schlauchboot Big Game Fishing im Harz.
Nen paar Lachse können wir dazutun, Trollingfahrten sind dann auch drin.
Ungeahnte Möglichkeiten|muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Birger (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ich kann nicht mehr. Leute, Leute was ist es bloß amüsant bei Euch.


----------



## Malte (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Oh man, ich geh erstmal Chips und Bier holen und schaue wie sich das hier noch weiterentwickelt. 

Köstlich


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Malte schrieb:


> Oh man, ich geh erstmal Chips und Bier holen und schaue wie sich das hier noch weiterentwickelt.
> 
> Köstlich


 
Habe ich schon geholt...:vik:


----------



## Malte (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Na dann Prost

#g


----------



## moped (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@malte
Ich sitz hier auch schon bei der zweiten Halben#g :#2:  und hoff insgeheim auf einen neuen Boardie namens forelle92, der hier mal Klarheit schafft!!!:q :q :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



moped schrieb:


> und hoff insgeheim auf einen neuen Boardie namens forelle92


 

Ich finde die Jungs auch gar nicht schlecht.:q 
Besser wie Fernsehen.:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Besser wie Fernsehen.:q



Naja - alles ist besser als fernsehen...

Vielleicht sollte man ja einen Boardlateiner-Thread aufmachen, die beste Geschichte pro Monat, und Du bist der 

*Board-Münchhausen*


----------



## Buster (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

sorry Leute - ich war kurz weg - sonst hätte ich schon früher gesgt:   geile Idee - Uwe - ich seh schon wie wir Auwa Thiemann die "Dicke Berta" abschwatzen und dann auf Uwe's kleinem Teich mehrtätige Trollingtouren durch die Scherenregion der Teichränder machen.

Nur wenn ich ab und zu mal am Ruder stehen darf bin ich auch dazu bereit den Marlin herzugeben.
Schließlich hatte ich einige finanzielle Aufwendungen wegen dem Schwertträger.
Ich hab mir grad erst nen Bootsrutenhalter auf den Wannenrand geschraubt.
Außerdem hab ich grad erst die Brandflecken an der Badeimmerdecke beseitigen lassen. Ihr fragt wie die dahin gekommen sind ?!?
Ich sags Euch:
Am Ende meines letzten 3-stündigen Drills mit meinem Hausmarlin konnte Kumpel Fisch das vorfach sprengen und in den tiefen meiner Badewanne verschwinden.
Durch den harten, kraftraubenden Drill war ich körperlich so geschwächt das ich nicht mehr allein vom Badewannenrand klettern konnte - und in meiner Not habe ich (sowas hat man als verantwortungsvoller Badewannenrandangler) einfach mal die Fallschirmsignalrakete (nach Solas 74/88) gezündet - die nach kurzem , steilen Flug in Höhe von 2,4 m an der Badezimmerlampe mit eben jenem Fallchirm hängen blieb um dann in 40 Sekunden mit ihren 30.000 Candela meine Raufasertapete mit lustigen Brandflecken zu verrzieren.

Ihr seht also: mächtige Unkosten - und deswegen darf der Marlin auch nur zu Uwe wenn Uwe's Team ihm (dem Marlin) jeden Abend ein Liedchen singt. Er ist das so gewohnt (muß wohl dran liegen das ich Abends mit der Angelzeitung bewaffnet gern ein Liedchen auf dem Örtchen träller.
Der Marlin winkt dann immer im Takt mit dem Schwert (vielleicht versucht er ja zu dirigieren) 



so - und nun schnell weg - ich muss meine rosa Pillen suchen....


----------



## moped (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@Wasserpatscher
Psssssttt, nix von "Boardlateiner" verzählen!!! Sonst schlägt hier der gefürchtete Raabi noch zu!:q :q :q Hast übrigens lang auf Dich warten lassen in diesem Thread, sonst treffen wir uns immer schneller wenn irgendwo Schmarrn erzählt wird!#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



moped schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher
> Psssssttt, nix von "Boardlateiner" verzählen!!! Sonst schlägt hier der gefürchtete Raabi noch zu!:q :q :q Hast übrigens lang auf Dich warten lassen in diesem Thread, sonst treffen wir uns immer schneller wenn irgendwo Schmarrn erzählt wird!#6



Ich habe den Thread wegen des unscheinbaren Anfangs völlig verkannt... Warum haste nix gesacht???


----------



## moped (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



> Warum haste nix gesacht???


 
Ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung, soll nicht wieder vorkommen!!!!#d #d #d  Aber ich dachte wohl der Thread-Ersteller forelle3meter20 (oder wie der heißt!?)  würde bei Dir als langjähriger Boardie, sofort das Interesse wecken! Sehen uns im Schneider-Thread,
Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## profifischer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Hallo
Auf welche Musik steht der Marlin.
mfg Manuel


----------



## sa-s (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

he leid,

owa vom gas!

(damit meine ich nicht die hochgeschätzten vorschreiber)

der bup hat sich doch erklärt, seid mal nicht päpstlicher als der papst und lasst mal fünfe ungerade sein. 

also meine absolution hat er

sagt der

agnostiker

sepp


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



> forelle3meter20 (oder wie der heißt!?)


 
Oh ,herrlich.
:vik:


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Leute ich hab`s !!!!!

Telefonierte  gestern mit nem Angelkollegen!!

Wir unterhielten uns irgendwann mal über das Thema Landwirtschaft und dann kam heraus,daß er sich vor gut einem Jahr einen gebrauchten Mähdrescher gekauft hat!!|kopfkrat 


Mir kam das gleich "forellig" vor!! 

Für was braucht der ein solch schweres Gerät,fragte ich mich !!??|kopfkrat 

Ich wußte,daß sich schon mehrmals direkte Anwohner von Jürgen,so heißt er,über den ständigen Lärm der Heizöl-LKW`s beschwert haben!!

Kombinieeere...Kombinieeere 

Das paßte exakt zusammen!! So viel heizen mußte er gar nicht!!

Das viele Heiz-Öl schluckte sein Mädrescher,für den er extra den Keller umgebaut hatte!!Nur die mächtige Trommel am vorderen Teil des Fahrzeugs war im inneren des Kellers,der Rest im Freien!


Ich wußte, daß er ein Schwimmbad im Keller besass!!

Jetzt war mir alles klar und ich stellte ihn !!!!!!!!!|evil: 

Er hielt sich in seinem Keller-Schwimmbad einen Haus-Marlin und mit seinem dauernd laufenden Mähdrescher ,sorgte er für den nötigen Sauerstoff und die so wichtige Strömung!!

In Deutschland scheint es bei Anglern langsam immer mehr in Mode gekommen zu sein,sich einen Haus-Marlin zu halten!!

*Also vergesst das mit dem pedalbetriebenen Unterwasserrotor!!*

Die Mühe können wir uns sparen!! Wir legen einfach zusammen und besorgen uns auch ein Mähdrescher!! Ein bisschen das Haus umbauen und das wars!!#6 #6 

Heizöl ist ausserdem ja auch nicht teuer!!!

Die Lösung also !!! :q :q :q


----------



## kulti007 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Das sagt jetzt allerdings der Richtige.#d



ja ist vielleicht der zweite zugang petri heil :vik:

aber ick muss forell3meter20 in schutz nehmen |pftroest:

ick kenn den bruder und der ist 2,15m groß, wirklich 

und schreibt gerade seine dritte doktor-arbeit, aber ohne schei... jetzt #6


----------



## Pfandpirat (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ja ist vielleicht der zweite zugang petri heil :vik:
> 
> aber ick muss forell3meter20 in schutz nehmen |pftroest:
> 
> ...


 

Ist das nicht der, der letztes Jahr die Welt vorm Untergang gerettet hat?


----------



## kulti007 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der, der letztes Jahr die Welt vorm Untergang gerettet hat?



nein, das war 2004 glaub ich. letztes jahr hat er einen weißen

hai (ich glaube der war 30m lang|kopfkrat) nur mit den händen gefangen #6

und dann hat er mit diesem den indischen-ozean überquert und

das auf dem rücken beim brustschwimmen #c


----------



## Baddy89 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Och ist das geil....mein kleiner Bruder..ich könnt mich schon wieder wegschmeißen.

Sagt mal, wie kann man in dem Alter noch auf solche Sachen kommen oO ???

Oder ist das Alter auch gefaked. Wahnsinn....naja, ich geh wieder zu "Bruno" meinem Hausmarlin...muss ihn noch ein bisschen einseifen.


----------



## Forelle91 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@all: [editiert by Thomas9904]


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

*Hallo???????*

*Darf man das sagen ???????;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ *


----------



## worker_one (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> @all:[editiert by Thomas9904]



Also neee...#q
Nicht das wir jetzt deinen Bruder sperren müssen....


----------



## fantazia (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> @all: [editiert by Thomas9904]


zuerst lügst du rum.dann kommt diese dumme story von deinem bruder.und jetz wo du net mehr weiter weisst wirst du beleidigend.


hrhrh forelle du bist so süss:q.
gerade mal 15 und schon son spinner.
arme welt #d.irgendwie tut mir der
kleine ja leid.


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

loool, wie ist das schön.

Junge, du bist 2 Jahre jünger als ich. Was bildest du dir ein?
Du scheinst echt etwas zurückgeblieben zu sein (was nicht schlimm ist), aber Anstand sollte man schon haben.

Des Weiteren weist du ein typisches Verhalten auf.

Du baust *******, wirst ertappt > Reaktion: Abwesend bleiben und leugnen
Du kannst es nicht ertragen, dass du dich so peinlich gegeben hast > Reaktion: Schuld auf andere schieben und wenn sie nur imaginär sind
Du merkst, dass all deine billigen Ausreden und Windungen nichts bringen > Reaktion: Wirst beleidigend und wirfst mit gaaaaaaaaanz bösen  Wörtern um dich.

Manchmal habe ich echt Angst....2 Jahre jünger und so ein Verhalten ... wo soll das noch enden ?


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Wenn ich mich vor 2 Jahren noch so verhalten hätte, dann hätte ich glaube ich regelmäßig aufs Maul bekommen und mich zu Hause vorm PC im Internet verkrochen 

*DENN: DISTANZ SCHÜTZT !*


----------



## fantazia (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

vllt sollte er sich mal auf schizophrenie untersuchen lassen.
vllt hat er ja wirklich nur nee zwiegespaltene persönlichkeit:q




wieso hat er wohl sein avatar gelöscht?angst erkannt zu werden?


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



worker_one schrieb:


> Also neee...#q
> Nicht das wir jetzt deinen Bruder sperren müssen....


 
Nööööö,#d #d #d , das darf man nicht.
Ich war so freundlich und habe unseren Freund bei den Mods gemeldet,ich hoffe, da kommt jetzt eine reaktion,bin da aber sehr zuversichtlich.:m 
Ich lasse mich nicht von sonem Bengelchen hier durchbeleidigen.irgendwo hörts auf|gr: :r 
Gruss
uwe.


----------



## fantazia (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

mensch uwe.das war doch  wieder nur sein böser bruder:q:q:q
heut abend bereut er es sicher und kommt wieder mit ner story.
diesmal wars seine böse schwester#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

So, jetzt kommt mal wieder ALLE runter......
Oder muss mal wieder der pöse Mod einschreiten???

Forelle91 Postings Nr. 120 hab ich editiert, klare Beleidigung, daher auch Verwarnung.


Und was ich da so von einigen anderen lese ist auch kurz vor der Verwarnungsgrenze!!


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Hey Forelle91,

Selbst wenn ich nur in etwa so ein erfolgreicher Angler wäre wie Du und diese Mega-Strecke in Wirklichkeit erbeutet hätte, würde ichs ohne Bilder nie irgendwo erzählen,geschweige denn hier im board schreiben!!

*Das war dein Fehler Nr. 1!!!*


Dann alles auf den kleinen Bruder zu schieben,war auch alleine Deine Entscheidung,nicht Unsere!!!

*Das war Fehler Nr. 2*


Daß sich Andere dann über einen lustig machen ist nur die logische Folge!!


Dann zum Schluß noch den richtig dicken Knüppel aus dem Sack zu holen und alle als ++++++++++ betiteln war einfach nur erbärmlich!!

*Das war Fehler Nr.3* 



*Schäm Dich!!!!!#d #d #d #d *


----------



## fantazia (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was ich da so von einigen anderen lese ist auch kurz vor der Verwarnungsgrenze!!


was denn zb?also das sehe ich anders.sorry.is doch nur spass was wir hier machen.und verdient hat er es allemal.normal sollte er gleich gesperrt werden für sone beleidigung wie h....sohn.aber das ja eure entscheidung.



und was soll nee verwarnung bei ihm bringen?der kommt eh mit neuen account wieder oder garnet.aber sicher net mit seinem jetzigen acc.wär ja auch schön blöd von ihm.


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Naja, so Kiddies zu sperren bringt 0 ! Die IP ändert sich stets und die Nase meldet sich wieder neu an


----------



## fantazia (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Naja, so Kiddies zu sperren bringt 0 ! Die IP ändert sich stets und die Nase meldet sich wieder neu an


jup leider.aber sone leute fallen eh immer wieder auf.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*



fantazia schrieb:


> was denn zb?also das sehe ich anders.sorry.is doch nur spass was wir hier machen.und verdient hat er es allemal.normal sollte er gleich gesperrt werden für sone beleidigung wie h....sohn.aber das ja eure entscheidung.
> 
> 
> 
> und was soll nee verwarnung bei ihm bringen?der kommt eh mit neuen account wieder oder garnet.aber sicher net mit seinem jetzigen acc.wär ja auch schön blöd von ihm.


 
|good: |good: kann mich dem nur anschliessen,
allerdings wird das auffallen, wenn er sich neu anmeldet,ich glaube da gibts in der software vom AB son kleines Kontollprogrämmchen....:q 
Das haben schon viele erfolglos versucht....
lieben Gruss


----------



## Hawk321 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Wie reif deine Aussage doch ist Forelle91. Wir sind alles Söhne von Frauen aus'm Rotlich ....

Man.....was soll aus dir mal werden Bürschken!


----------



## Buster (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

hapüüüüh - was bin ich froh das solche Kiddies sich nicht in unserem Forum rumtreiben (sind ja auch erst 540 eingetragene User)

Und Forelle91 kann auch froh sein sich nicht bei mir rumzutreiben denn als Admin mit "altmodischer Erziehung" jage ich solchen Usern gern einen Schrecken ein indem ich ihnen beweise das das Internet kein rechtfreier, anonymer Raum ist.
Aufgrund einer Beleidigung reagieren Provider gern mit einer Abmahnung oder Sperrung des Internet-Accounts - das gibt dann sicher häuslichen Ärger bei den Kiddies - und die nötigen Daten sowas nachzuverfolgen hat man als Admin ja. Auch wenn man die personenbezogenen Daten nicht so einfach bekommt (in diesem Fall würde man sie über eine Anzeige bekommen, was ich aber überzogen finde) - aber ein Brief des Providers an den Anschlußinhaber wirkt da Wunder.

Ich bin ja jemand der immer an das Gute im Menschen glaubt - aber ehrlich gesagt wundert mich diese Reaktion nicht. Wie gut das es auch noch "normale" Jugendliche gibt - aber es scheinen immer weniger zu werden... #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Hey Leute fahrt doch jetzt bitte mal runter!!!
Der Junge ist erst 15 und ich möchte nicht wissen was manch einer von euch in dem Alter oder älter für Mist verzapft hat.

Ich glaube es reicht wirklich hin. Wir haben alle unseren Spaß gehabt und Forelle91 sollte nun gemerkt haben, dass solche Dummstories nicht auf allgemeine Gegenliebe stoßen.
Übrigens hat der eine oder andere, der sich hier im Thread beteiligt auch schon Mist gebaut und hat es später revidiert und besser gemacht.
Ich weise nur mal auf die lustige pro und kontra Stahlvorfachdiskussion hin die wir hier hatten, bei der sich auch nicht alle mit Ruhm bekleckert haben und durchaus bekannte Namen vom Saulus zum Paulus wurden.

Mir wäre es am liebsten er bliebe unter seinem Namen angemeldet, entschuldigt sich kurz und lernt daraus.
Er ist auf jedem Fall in einem Alter, in dem man deutlich lernfähig sein sollte.

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Ok, das wäre eine schöne Geste, wo er Kreuz zeigen kann,
ich hätte kein Problem ihm zu "verzeihen".:m 
Fehler macht man um draus zu lernen. 
Also forelle, mein Aufruf an Dich,: steh zu dem,was du da verbockt hast und alles ist vergessen,was mich angeht,jedenfalls.
es gibt wahrlich schlimmeres.
und so wirklich böse ist Dir doch auch keiner.
Anglerlatein ist ja auch ne amüsante Sache und gehört ja leider irgendwie dazu.#c Wir hattne doch alle viel Spass hier,oder?
Aber man sollte es eben nicht übertreiben.#d 
Schon gar nicht unter Profis, die einen sofort enttarnen..!:vik: 
Also, es liegt ganz an Dir.
Gruß


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

@uwe gerhard|good: |good: |good: |good: 


Bin auch dabei und irgendwie bin ich Dir ,forelle91,ja auch für den ganzen Spaß dankbar!!!!

Also,zugeben und gut is....

*Achso..fast noch was vergessen!!*
*Und für das böse Wort bitte ein nettes, ernst gemeintes* *sorry bitte!!!!*


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Naja, von Wegen Alter. Er ist 15,16.....in dem Alter sollte man schon so weit sein, seine Fehler einzugestehen bzw nicht sinnlos Leute beleidigen und das in einer Art und Weise, bei der ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln kann.

Andere malochen in dem Alter schon und so Dinger kannst dir in der Arbeitswelt auch nicht leisten.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einer und kein Anderer!!*

Wenn er sich zusammenreisst und in Zukunft auf dem Teppich bleibt, dann ist doch alles ok. wer keine Fehler macht,kann auch nicht daraus lernen.
Ich meine ,es ist genug Kritik geübt,er hat seine Verwarnung...sollte jetzt wirklich gut  sein.
Peace:vik:


----------

